# Cómo sellar un circuito?



## pepechip (Feb 21, 2008)

hola.

Tengo que meter un pequeño circuito dentro de un tubo , de donde saldran 2 cables y necesito sellarlo con algun tipo de producto para que quede todo hecho un bloque.

necesitaria conocer tipo de producto, forma de aplicarlo, caracteristicas, facil adquisicion, y puestos a pedir por que no saber tambien comparaciones economicas.

En este caso el producto sellador no es para protejer el diseño, solamente es para evitar que el circuito no se mueva a su antojo, y a su vez servirme de tapon por donde sacar los cables.

En caso de averia no me interesa repararlo, sustituyo por uno nuevo.

disculpar que pregunte tanto, pero es que no tengo ni zorra idea.

saludos


----------



## ciri (Feb 21, 2008)

Podrías utilizar la "pasta" que usan los dentistas para hacer los moldes de las dentaduras..

Una vez me lo mostraron, es algo muy sencillo de preparar y conseguir no creo que sea difícil..

Hay que averiguar un poco más sobre el nombre.. era como un acrílico..

Tiene consistencia tipo pasta y cuando se seca endurece..


----------



## JV (Feb 21, 2008)

En un programa español de bricolage, utilizaban una resina liquida a la cual se le agregaba un endurecedor, se vertia en un molde y se esperaba a que secara. No recuerdo el nombre, pero supuestamente era facil de conseguir en comercios del rubro. A lo mejor te sirve.

Saludos..


----------



## Vick (Feb 21, 2008)

Yeso o cemento... facil rápido y barato.

También he visto algunas latas de spray que es una especie de espuma y luego se endurece, no se como se llama pero no debe ser muy dificil de conseguír.

Saludos.


----------



## JV (Feb 21, 2008)

El yeso o el cemento tienen agua, lo cual no es muy saludable para ningun circuito.


El spray que dices es el de poliuretano expandido seguramente. Se lo utiliza para aislar termicamente.

Saludos..


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Feb 21, 2008)

Podes usar como dice JV Resina epoxi como la que se usa para trabajar con fibra de vidrio.
Viene por 1k ($10) monomero y catalizador ($5) trae intrucciones para mesclar , queda liquida y tenes como 10 min para trabajar, despues queda dura como pan del viernes.
Para hacerla opaca y un poco mas resistente a los golpes y poder trabajarla como masilla le pones talco industrial ( a gusto) aca en cordoba la compro en un lugar donde venden Vidrio y policarbonato, pero calculo que cualquier drogueria debe tenerlo. Saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 21, 2008)

En tiendas grandes o muy sofisticadas [ 8) ] de electronica venden una especie de masa lista para fundir que protege contra todo tipo de ambientes y sirve muy bien para tu proposito!


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 21, 2008)

Proba con resina poliester.  
Viene en dos versiones: la nautica (mas cara) y la carrocera (mas barata).
La nautica, como su nombre lo indica se usa para fabricar embarcaciones de fibra de vidrio.
La carrocera, es la que usan los chapistas para emparcharte el auto.

En pocas cantidades viene en latas de 1kg y solamente tenes que agregar a lo que vas a usar un catalizador, segun la cantidad que pongas te puede endurecer en un dia o en un minuto. 
Generalmente se le agrega cuarzo o algun otro elemento inerte de relleno

Hay otra resina que es epoxi y se usa bastante, pero no conozco las caracteristicas como para saber donde y como pedirla, si alguno la juna, le agradecere el dato.


----------



## Vick (Feb 21, 2008)

Si, el yeso o cemento tienen agua, pero simplemente se envuelve el circuito en una bolsa de plastico y el agua no lo toca.

Saludos.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Feb 21, 2008)

donde compras fibra de vidrio seguro venden resina epoxi si te fijas arriba comento algo.


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 21, 2008)

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> donde compras fibra de vidrio seguro venden resina epoxi si te fijas arriba comento algo.


Este foro va muy rapido, entre que lei la pregunta y conteste aparecieron tres mensajes, entre esos el tuyo


----------



## pepechip (Feb 23, 2008)

hola.
Gracias a todos por vuestra colaboracion.

como dice Fogonazo:*Si te tomaste tu tiempo para consultar, tómate otro tiempo mas para comentar ¡ Que paso ! *

En principio la mejor opcion fue:


			
				KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> Podes usar como dice JV Resina epoxi como la que se usa para trabajar con fibra de vidrio.
> Viene por 1k ($10) monomero y catalizador ($5) trae intrucciones para mesclar , queda liquida y tenes como 10 min para trabajar, despues queda dura como pan del viernes.


Pero al estudiar el  precio y el tiempo empleado en elaboracion he decidido en ver de sellar el tubo, limitarme a taparlo con una *Contera* que me vale 15 centimos.

Saludos


----------



## Residente (Feb 23, 2008)

También puedes usar silicona caliente, que se quedara dura en segundos y te lo aislara bien, además es lo más barato que se me ocurre, seguro lo encuentras en cualquier tienda.
Saludos


----------



## El nombre (Feb 23, 2008)

En el mercado electrico hay unos productos que tiene 3M para el sellado de empalmes de cables en agua. Se mezcla los dos productos y se vuelve una solucion cristalina y opaca a la vez que aislante. este sistema se usa en maquinas que se ven salpicadas por agua o condensacion.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 23, 2008)

Busca datos en tu pais de "adhesivo de caucho sintetico"
Es muy flexible, soporta bastante temperatura, aislante


Otra opcion aerosol de espuma de poliuretano
http://www.insoco.es/Catalogo_de_tapiceria_madera.htm


Otra opcion: Pistola de encolado en caliente


----------



## zgouki (Oct 4, 2010)

Estimados, revivo el post porque estoy en una situacion parecida.
Necesito mantener fijo y aislar unos componentes sobre una madera. Hasta ahora trabaje con silicona de las que usan los artesanos (pistolita), pero necesito colocar mas cantidad, algo que sea rapido y economico. Vendra silicona liquida para colocar con espatula o algo? Servirá la que se utiliza en el baño para sellar? Con una capa fina de algunos milimetros me bastaría. Tener en cuenta que si requiere alguna posible reparación el circuito a aislar, tiene que ser facil remover esta capa de silicona.
Saludos y espero sus consejos.


----------



## lubeck (Oct 4, 2010)

una alternativa...
BioPlastico...
espero te sirva...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 4, 2010)

zgouki dijo:


> Estimados, revivo el post porque estoy en una situacion parecida.
> Necesito mantener fijo y aislar unos componentes sobre una madera. Hasta ahora trabaje con silicona de las que usan los artesanos (pistolita), pero necesito colocar mas cantidad, algo que sea rapido y economico. Vendra silicona liquida para colocar con espatula o algo? Servirá la que se utiliza en el baño para sellar? Con una capa fina de algunos milimetros me bastaría. Tener en cuenta que si requiere alguna posible reparación el circuito a aislar, tiene que ser facil remover esta capa de silicona.
> Saludos y espero sus consejos.


 

La silicona de las pistolitas , industrialmente se llama *Hot Melt* y se utilizaba por ejemplo para pegarle los fondos a los antiguos envases de gaseosa de PET. Buscalo así.

Saludos !


----------



## zgouki (Oct 5, 2010)

Muchas gracias por la pronta respuesta, voy a averiguar al respecto.Saludos


----------



## El nombre (Oct 5, 2010)

De momento tengo un circuito bajo el agua y aguanta el "mu condenao". La verdad es que son dos. Se van enviando datos y despues de varias semanas continuan igual. La profundidad son 90cm aprox. 
Uno de ellos está envuelto en plástico normal y corriente y todo bien recubierto de grasa. Si, si, esa que va en botes y engrasan tractores. Luego otro plastico para no ensuciar mucho el agua. El otro va directamente con grasa y el plastico exterior. Si macuerdo ya os diré que tal sale la "marranada" esta. Hay que ver lo que pringa la grasa. Y para sacarsela de las manos na mejor que gasoil. Vaya peste deja. Tratarlo con guantes o pasareis unos dias con la parienta de morros.
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 5, 2010)

Ahora se me ocurre algo barato barato , facil , eficiente y buen aislante , pero entro en competencia con *ElNombre*  por lo cochino.

Brea caliente , esa que viene en panes y hay que calentarla para fundirla , habría que agregarle algo de aceite mineral (el de motor , pero del bién barato) cuando está fundida para que no se reseque y quede siempre algo maleable.

Saludos !


----------



## cansi22 (Oct 5, 2010)

barato y sencillo


----------



## vicksan (May 1, 2011)

tambien necesito ayuda porque creo ke varias de sus opciones tienen ke ver con sellar el circuito y a su vez perder la visibilidad del mismo y debido a que usare leds debajo del agua quisiera saber si alguien sabe de otro tipo de material que sea transparente, se que con la resina se puede ya lo he hecho pero quiero ver mas opciones para que sea mas sencillo de trabajar su estetica


----------

